# Never Upgrade Windows



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

If you want to replace the operating system, do a clean install, which means formatting the hard drive and installing the New operating system on the computer. Yes you will have to install all of your programs on the computer. Take it from an IT guy, save yourself alot of pain...


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

This I would say is always the best way to start from scratch and then performance is at it's best, but I did the upgrade from Vista Home Premium 64bit to Windows 7 64bit and so far it has been fairly painless,my use is for a HTPC and I had too many programs so could not be bothered to do a fresh install.

Windows 7 is much quicker at booting the PC than it was with Vista and I have only run into a few minor problems which were rectified with updates, so it can work well for some...


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Previously it was the case, but I also did the vista to win 7 upgrade and they appear to have spent the time to make it work properly. (after the vista debacle I guess they had to)
Still, I do prefer a clean install wherever possible.


----------



## MrBachelor (Jun 25, 2009)

Agreed! A fresh install is always the way to go if you can do it. I was very happy with the Beta of Win7 so I got 3 copies for my HTPC, Office PC, and netbook. Clean installs on all and they work great!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

A fresh install is the best way to go but that said the upgrade from Vista to 7 was painless and completely smooth.


----------



## dalto (May 24, 2009)

I believe a fresh install is the way to go but then again I might not be the most objective person since I end up doing a fresh install at least once a year anyway.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

When using a PC for gaming I always used to do a fresh install but since having a HTPC I just have too much on it to reconsider loading it all back on again, I don't use it for gaming at all so it made sense to just upgrade.


----------



## ccs86 (Apr 21, 2010)

Agreed, the clean install can definitely help to avoid fluky problems.


----------



## zryder (Apr 13, 2009)

A fresh install is always the best option. Far less convinient, but cleaning out old programs you really dont need, cache files, bugs, updates, and all of the other junk you dont need anymore can do nothing but help.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Does doing a clean install mean you are trashing everything stored on the computer, files, pics, etc.?:dontknow: And then starting over.


----------



## zryder (Apr 13, 2009)

yes, it typically means a reformat of the hard drive to completely clean the drive to start fresh.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

I'd say this statement is too blanket. Given the Windows 7 upgrade tool there is no reason IMO to do a clean install if you don't have too. I'm not saying it's a bad idea, but I don't view it as necessary with Windows 7 since it's basically a kernel patch of Vista. 

Ideally all your critical files would be backed up. Windows 7 has changed the rules IMO.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

zryder said:


> yes, it typically means a reformat of the hard drive to completely clean the drive to start fresh.


But what level do you reformat at. Most folks simply use the overwrite flag quick format which makes it easy to recover files the danger of this is it leaves your data susceptible to mining after selling or disposing of your hard drive. But a clean install doesn't necessarily mean wiping the hard drive. 

You can deltree windows and the program files directory. Then reinstall windows.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

bambino said:


> Does doing a clean install mean you are trashing everything stored on the computer, files, pics, etc.?:dontknow: And then starting over.


No, you can burn your pics and files to a DVD or CD before you do a clean install.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

That makes me feel better, everyone at work is telling me Vista is no good and to get 7 but i'm not very computer savvy.


----------

